# GeForce FX 5200 ---> Radeon 9700 Pro {Strom ?}



## daholg (27. September 2004)

Nabend

ich hab ein System mit 
• 2,8 GHz Celeron
• 512 MB DDR-Ram
• 1x108 GB HDD
• GeForce FX 5200 (mit Passivkühler und 128 MB RAM)

So da die FX 5200 natürlich zum zocken zu schwach is wollt ich ne Radeon 9700 pro einbauen (wurde mir so empfohlen). Einbauen wär für mich kein Problem, nur:

1) Wie siehts aus mir der Stromversorgung, ich hab ein Netzteil von Herolchi Electronics "HEC-250 LR-PT". Angaben auf der Auskleber:
<table border=2>
<tr><td>+3,3V<td>+5V<td>+12V<td>-5V<td>-12V<td>+5Vsb
<tr><td>20A<td>25A<td>13A<td>0,5A<td>0,8A<td>2A
</table>

2) Irgendwo stand was mit Stromkabel der GrafikKarte irgendwo anschließen. Welches Kabel ? Wo anschließen ? Seit wann brauchst GrafikKarten extra Kabel ?

MfG daholg :sad:


----------

